# First-ever arrest of domain-name thief involves Clippers' Madsen



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> In the first-ever U.S. arrest of a domain-name thief, New Jersey state police have arrested a man suspected of stealing the domain name P2P.com. In an unusual celebrity twist, Donald Gonclave then sold the domain name to L.A. Clippers forward Mark Madsen on eBay for $110,000, The L.A. Times reports.
> 
> As it turns out, the basketball player is an active domain-name speculator. This is fairly well sleuthed out on NBA Fanhouse:
> 
> ...


:wtf:
This has to be one of the oddest stories I have ever read.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol Mark Madsen is funny.


----------

